# MINI-RALLY



## Guest

I'm up for any weekends on January. Camping out in mosquito lagoon sounds a great idea! Beware of mosquitos!!

Keep it update to see what's up!


----------



## orlgheenoer

On the Lagoon you need a camping permit, Its like $10 i think.

and we Have to resevre a spot 1 week in advance.

The Islands across from Lopez seem to be a great location because they are on the line of North Lagoon and South lagoon. pluss they are the biggest islands.


----------



## Guest

The islands across the lopez rv park is a perfect setup for camping and has a long shoreline beach.

Camping permit = u meant a wildlife management area permit? If it's, it's taken care of.


----------



## orlgheenoer

> The islands across the lopez rv park is a perfect setup for camping and has a long shoreline beach.
> 
> Camping permit = u meant a wildlife management area permit? If it's, it's taken care of.


Yeah I think, what ever Canaveral National Seashore has to issue.

Do you know if only one of the members of the party has to have it?


----------



## Guest

U know I have never camp on the lagoon before but it's available by permit only. Limited backcountry camping is permitted on designated islands all year, by permit only. Camping is not allowed in the refuge. Private campgrounds are available in near by communities. If camping on designed area then everyone must have wildlife management permit. I'm not really postive but check out the website. Www.fwc.com for any further permits and information.
I will check it out to make sure about it.


----------



## orlgheenoer

I Will check into it...

If we could reserve two aites with 5 people on each then we shouldnt have a problem.

I will call and see later on.


----------



## Tom_C

> The islands across the lopez rv park is a perfect setup for camping and has a long shoreline beach.
> 
> Camping permit = u meant a wildlife management area permit? If it's, it's taken care of.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think, what ever Canaveral National Seashore has to issue.
> 
> Do you know if only one of the members of the party has to have it?
Click to expand...

No it's not wildlife management area permit, it is Canaveral National Seashore Camping permit.
http://www.nbbd.com/godo/cns/Brochures/bccamping.pdf


----------



## tojo

Yes camping permits are needed in the seashore at designated sites. There are sites in and around shipyard canal that are not "designated" and are close to JB's. 

Mosquitos shouldn't be too bad at that time of year.

I am definitely out for the 13th and the first week of Feb. Hope to see ya'll then


----------



## orlgheenoer

6 or 7 are the sites we should shoot for.

6 is close to Riverbreeze

7 is close to Lopez

Can you park at riverbreeze over night?


----------



## phishphood

I just read a post on the old site that says Riverbreeze is open 24/7 and one of the safer places to leave
a vehicle overnight. Don't think I'll make the camping part, but I'd definitely like to come meet everybody.


----------



## orlgheenoer

Cool, This sounds like a plan guys.

LETS DO THIS THING!


----------



## Guest

Yeah, let's do it! Sorry about confusion about camping permit. Who else is going?


----------



## tojo

Im interested...all depends on which weekend...whats up with the secret poll???


----------



## buck

Count me in...I can go anytime.


----------



## orlgheenoer

Bwaaa I can see the votes and you cant.

Its 4 for jan 19-21

and the others all have one.


----------



## Garry

Guys,
Thanks for looking in on the islands for camping. Which ever place ya'll think is best would be great. We definately need to pick a weekend where EVERYONE (TOJO) can go. Thanks again guys, like Tanner said "lets do this thing!"


----------



## Big_Fish

Check gulf coast posts for trip 3rd week in jan!


----------



## Garry

Looks like they got a good plan over there.  Screw it, lets all go crash there lil party!!!!  Although camping would be fun to do again.......


----------



## Big_Fish

We will be camping there too!


----------



## orlgheenoer

when can you go tojo?


----------



## tojo

I cant do the 13th or the first weekend of Feb. Im doing karate tournaments, but do what is best for the group. I am sure there will be plently of camping trips in the future.


----------



## orlgheenoer

is 4th weekend in January good for everyone?


----------



## Garry

Sounds good to me...... Hope nothing comes up again for us like it did last time we tried this....


----------



## FlatsSteeler

> Looks like they got a good plan over there.  Screw it, lets all go crash there lil party!!!!  Although camping would be fun to do again.......


Come on Crash our Party..............ALL ARE WELCOME...............Even Lagoonatics ;D ;D


----------



## FlatsSteeler

I can see the Homossasa Times headlines now...................
"Westside Gang meets the Lagoonatics", River has the aroma of Hopps and Barley......while Inboardgheenoeguy shuts down Power Plantdue to unknown toxic waste.........


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

:


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> Im interested...all depends on which weekend...whats up with the secret poll???



Sorry Tony!  The person who made the poll is a little slow  :-[...  But this is exciting guys!  So I guess we're gonna shoot for the 4th weekend of Jan.?  Tanner keep us posted...  & if the budget allows it, I'd like to go show the west coasters whats up... ;D


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Come crash our Party ........................

I just spoke to Paula(She runs the show) at Yankeetown Marina....(www.yankeetownmarina.com) and we are set for 20 Jan 2007........ 
Details so far: 
Ramp fee - $5.00 but she doesn't like to charge 5.00 for small boats like canoes gheenoes small boats so she will charge 2.50 or if we buy bait snacks ect ect equal to $15.00(2 drinks & 75 shrimp) NO CHARGE for ramp. 
Camping - they allow some camping on the site (I would call first) 
Motel - few less than 2.0 moles from marina see web site 
Picnic tables - On site all over no problem for a group. 
Distance to Gulf - 2.5 miles fresh water 
See web for more details.................. 
I do need a basic head count 
Joe


----------



## Big_Fish

Last time I was there it was free because there was no marina just a ramp I will check with my freind who lives near there we maybe could camp out at his house he has a big yard (real big)


----------

